

How should a Professor Incentivize Classroom Attendance? - akarambir
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/08/03/our-daily-bleg-how-should-a-professor-incentivize-classroom-attendance/

======
akarambir
best line- "one truth I quickly learned in college was that professors who
made attendance at their lectures irrelevant were the only ones who needed an
attendance policy."

~~~
Turing_Machine
Right. I never worry about attendance, or whether people are surfing the web
in class or whatnot. Their money, their choice. You can lead a student to
knowledge but you can't make him think (somewhat sanitized version of a
Dorothy Parker quote :-). The only exception would be if no-shows cause harm
to their fellow students (e.g., they're working on some kind of group
project). Similarly, I don't allow loud talking in a face-to-face class --
it's up to you whether you want to pay attention, but you don't get to
interfere with the students who do.

